# Nicht Lustig



## Jegan (18. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin sicher, dass viele von euch diese genialen Comics schon kennen. Für die anderen wirds höchste Zeit.
Die Comicstrips von Joscha Sauer (Hier zu finden) überzeugen vorallem durch ihre Sinnlosigkeit.

So zumbeispiel das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr von diesem *hust* besonderen Humor? Was sind eure lieblingscomics?


----------



## Ben86rockt (18. September 2008)

Den find ich so gut....^^


----------



## Qonix (18. September 2008)

Ich find den am besten weo einer im sterben liegt und vom Licht am Ende des Tunnelr edet udn der Tod zum Pudel meint ober wieder die Kühlschranktür offen gelassen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (18. September 2008)

Mein absoluter Liebling:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setzt leider aber auch ein gewisses Alter zum Verständnis voraus. Man muss halt noch die 'Yps' kennen...


----------



## Jenny84 (18. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Liebling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich kenne die yps kann mich aber an sowas nicht erinnern

ah okay hab gerade mal nachgesehen doch die folge kannte ich dann doch.


----------



## mookuh (18. September 2008)

yps??
mal in wikipedia schauen^^


----------



## Nexron (18. September 2008)

das ist doch mal geil   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. September 2008)

Ich missbrauche den Thread mal.
Ist euch auch aufgefallen das seit Tagen kein neuer Comic mehr kommt?
Sonst ist der Kerl um einiges schneller,will endlich nen neuen Comic lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2008)

Mein Absoluter Lieblingscomic von da ist eindeutig der mit dem
"Herr Doktor, ich hab was im Auge"
"Ich weis, aber sie sind noch nicht dran"
Wer weis welchen ich meine?^^


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche den Thread mal.
> Ist euch auch aufgefallen das seit Tagen kein neuer Comic mehr kommt?
> Sonst ist der Kerl um einiges schneller,will endlich nen neuen Comic lesen
> 
> ...



Du liest da noch nicht so lange glaube ich - er hatte auch schon mal Monate ohne neuen Comic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch nicht schlecht ist Ruthe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

den besten finde ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

lol der is geil Polly brauch crack!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Noxiel (18. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2008)

*schaut sich nach einem Job als Weihnachtsmann um*


----------



## Jenny84 (19. September 2008)

http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/051212.html
makaber ab ich hab lachen müssen

@ Tikume um kleine kinder zu verhauen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hätte ich gestern gerne gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. September 2008)

Habs gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

jop der is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag den typ
ab besten find ich ja die leminge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder als der tod umbedingt ein neues image will ;P und auf pink umsteigt


----------



## Thront (19. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich kenne die yps kann mich aber an sowas nicht erinnern.





unmöglich


----------



## Dracun (19. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der is ja mal cool^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (19. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Urzeitkrebse gabs auch mal in der Micky Maus ;D


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2008)

Das erklart alles 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (19. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> unmöglich


less mal weiter. da steht auch das ich nachgeschaut hatte.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich ganz lustich  :-)


----------



## Ghrodan (19. September 2008)

[attachment=4905:Nichtlustig1.jpg]

Fand ich einfach zu toll...


----------



## jolk (19. September 2008)

http://nichtlustig.de/toondb/050530.html   auch sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. September 2008)

Die meisten Comics sind echt lustig und andere sind, wie der Name schon sagt nicht lustig.
Aber ein Witz ist immer vorhanden und das find ich gut bei den Comics.


----------



## Tan (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des is geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (20. September 2008)

stimmt, der ist wirklich gut


----------



## Huntermoon (20. September 2008)

meine lieblinge(unter andrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/020205.html
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/020210.html
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/020214.html
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/021125.html
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030115.html
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030121.html
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030128.html
*http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030304.html*
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030414.html
http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030603.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030601.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030422.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030909.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030721.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030710.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030613.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/040403.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/040220.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/031117.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/031106.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/031008.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/080509.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/050404.html http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/050304.html


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2008)

Nicht gerad nett, aber man muss schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (20. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht gerad nett, aber man muss schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Boah das ist richtig genial ^^

Ich muss immer wieder bei den Bildern schmunzeln, einfach weil die Absurdität passt^^


----------



## Crisy (20. September 2008)

Der Witz ist echt böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht gerad nett, aber man muss schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe das ding is geil


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

nicht lustig is einfach zu geil alle bilder sind genial^^


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ganz witzig^^


----------



## Seufernator (21. September 2008)

Also mein absoluter Liebling sind die Vodoolemminge. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

Oh man, das ist genial.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

Man beachte auch die Tafel im Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. September 2008)

So,*nochmal herhol*

Zur Zeit gibt es auf der Seite ja einen Trailer zu...was eigentlich? (Zusätzlich gibt es noch geile Zusammenstellungen von Behauptungen und Lebewesen eine Seite vorher^^)
So,nu meine Frage - Gibt es den Film auch in länger? Kommt da noch was dazu raus? gibt es mehr davon?
lg


----------



## Trinithi (26. September 2008)

Ich mag das hier XD 

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=041202bs6.jpg


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So,*nochmal herhol*
> 
> Zur Zeit gibt es auf der Seite ja einen Trailer zu...was eigentlich? (Zusätzlich gibt es noch geile Zusammenstellungen von Behauptungen und Lebewesen eine Seite vorher^^)
> So,nu meine Frage - Gibt es den Film auch in länger? Kommt da noch was dazu raus? gibt es mehr davon?
> lg


Das ist der Werbefilm für sein 4tes Buch. Ich denke mehr wird es nicht geben. Aber das kleine Filmchen ist echt genial.


----------

